# New to Tinboats and Jet game



## rvrbass1997 (Jan 19, 2018)

Hey guys new member here. Been a Kayak angler on our local Tx rivers for a while. Now proud owner of a 2018 Lowe Pathfinder 1760 with the 115/80 Merc 4 stroke and I absolutely love it!  Hope to learn all I can from you guys and maybe add a little something to the group myself. Have a good one everybody!


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 19, 2018)

Sounds like an awesome boat!

How about some pictures?


----------



## rvrbass1997 (Jan 22, 2018)

CedarRiverScooter said:


> Sounds like an awesome boat!
> 
> How about some pictures?











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheLastCall (Jan 22, 2018)

Welcome to the group.

I’m a little jealous I’ve been looking at that boat for a long time, minus the jet. The lakes around me are all soft bottom so jets don’t do well.

Either way amazing boat.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jan 22, 2018)

Nice boat! Is that a jet tunnel hull? I have a 1652 and I know a 1660 would be the best compromise for me, but it's tough to find a 1660 and when I see one, it's pretty pricey. That 1760 should work great.


----------



## rvrbass1997 (Jan 23, 2018)

Thanks guys. Yes its a tunnel. Really enjoying it so far. Fish the Lower Colorado river from it. Runs really shallow with decent speed for a jet. 34 mph with 3 guys and gear.


----------



## Jim (Jan 23, 2018)

Love the boat, perfect boat motor combo in IMO!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bran (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice outfit there! I'm running the Pathfinder 1660 with the 60/40 Merc Jet and I've really enjoyed mine what little I got to run it before the deep freeze. Mine runs right around 23 mph with just me and 20-21 with 2 people but I went with the HD .125 hull too so it's got some added weight.


----------



## rvrbass1997 (Jan 24, 2018)

Thanks! Almost went with the 1660 but this one was there so......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## handyandy (Jan 30, 2018)

nice boat I think the 1760 is a better choice personally doesn't weigh much more but much more room in it.


----------



## Riverdog (Feb 26, 2018)

Nice boat. I'll probably be seeing you in the spring.


----------

